# Hello, I'm new to this^



## Kiwimummy (May 5, 2007)

I have just registered. I have a unicornuate uterus (half uterus) & have just had my first IUI which was unsuccessful as there were 4 follicles on left side (after clomid) which is non communicating so didn't even get as far as insemination. Has anyone got any info on this condition - it is quite rare. Having another go this month and hope to get some follicles on the right side which is the good side.


----------



## surferchick (Jan 20, 2007)

Hello kjj1,

I can't offer you any advice but im sure one of the ladies will be able to.

I just wanted to say hello, im quite new myself.

Surferchick xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

HI Kjj1 and welcome to fertility friends 

I have found this link for you - it is a forum for women with unicornuate uterus! Although some of their stories are pretty scary, there are women on there who have conceived with clomid, and naturally, and have 2 or 3 children! Be warned though, some of the stories are pretty sad, so don't have a look if you don't feel up to it

http://www.indegene.com/bb/ubb/Forum2/HTML/000873.html

I will be back in the morning to welcome you properly hunnie, and to give you some links and stuff - have to dash off just now!

Love and hugs
Tracy
x

/links


----------



## Kiwimummy (May 5, 2007)

Thank you for your replies, they are very much appreciated.
KJ


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi kjj1 and welcome to the site 

So sorry to hear of what you have been through trying for a baby. You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

Good luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Kiwimummy (May 5, 2007)

Just about to complete 2nd lot of clomid and have scan on Tuesday to see what follicles there are and which side they are on so fingers crossed this time.


----------



## Kiwimummy (May 5, 2007)

Well no luck again, the same thing happened as last month - this time 2 follicles on the left and none on the right so thats the end of it once again.
It dosen't seem to be looking good, very down now.


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi kjj1,

I am so sorry for the struggle you are having right now to have a baby.  I don't have any experience with the uterus problems but can certainly understand your grief over your failed cycles.  I know it is so hard, but you have come to the right place.  There are so many supportive people here who understand and will help you feel at least a little bit better. 

I hope that you take care of yourself and that your consultant can help you find a way forward.

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## Kiwimummy (May 5, 2007)

Thanks for your support Angie, it does help to be able to talk to people who understand.

Wishing you lots of luck too,


----------



## Kiwimummy (May 5, 2007)

Well I am just about to finish my clomid for the 3rd time and scan is booked in for tues morning. I am really hoping follicles are on the right side this time so that we can at least move a step closer. I do not know any one else with the same condition so feel isolated at times.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Good luck for your scan on Tuesday    

xx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Kjj1

This is for your, fingers crossed for Tuesday, hope things look better for you!

               

Take care and try not to worry too much.

Loujx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hello again Kjj1,

I know it can feel really isolating at times.  I feel that way quite often myself.  The only way I've been able to cope the past few years is this site, and moving along with my life.  I have really tried to not make IF the focus of my life and have changed jobs and even gone back to college to retrain as a dog groomer recently.  The business is really going well and it has brought joy to my life even though we have yet to be successful at getting a  .  I know IF can be all consuming at times, but maybe you can pursue other interests until you get your beautiful bundle(s).  

Did you have a chance to look at the thread that Miss TC left for you?  I know she said it might be a bit rough, but it sounds like the FFers on that thread might understand what you are feeling at the moment.

I wish you all the luck in the world for your scan on Tuesday!!!



Angiexxx


----------



## 4everurs (Nov 12, 2004)

welcome to ff


----------



## Kiwimummy (May 5, 2007)

I have registered on the UU link you gave me & read some of the stories. Just got to keep positive now & hope for the best on tuesday!!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello kjj1, just wanted to say welcome to Fertility Friends. 

C~x


----------



## Kiwimummy (May 5, 2007)

Scan was a success today - 2 follicilles on the right !!! Got to go back to hospital 8pm this evening for injections & then back again thurs morn for IUI, am very excited even though this is only the first bit but we are one step closer so fingers crossed!!


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

ill keep my fingers crossed for u to hun

lea-Anne


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi kjj1

That is really good news  

LouJ


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Sorry I can't help with your question but wanted to welcome you to ff and wish you lots of luck with your journey

Sarah
xx


----------



## Kiwimummy (May 5, 2007)

IUI was unsucessful   due to see consultant in a week or so to see what happens next.


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Can't help with your question, but just wanted to send a big welcome to you.  Good luck at your app with the consultant.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

kjj1, so sorry to hear your IUI failed this time.  Good luck with your follow up consultation. 

C~x


----------



## Kiwimummy (May 5, 2007)

Well it is time to move on to IVF, this will have it's own problems if we can only have 1 embryo put back but will just have to take each step at a time. Starting in the next few weeks so time will tell i guess.


----------

